
Show HN: Read science papers for free...it's sci-hub, but legal - jasonpriem
http://unpaywall.org
======
MrGunn
This will be a big deal. People are a bit conflicted in their use of Sci-hub,
so there's definitely an appetite for something that works without requiring
you to support copyright infringement.

------
simonduponte
Very interesting way to get the full papers. This is how they do it: "We
gather content from thousands of open-access repositories worldwide. To help
us, we rely on a number of data sources, including PubMed Central, the DOAJ,
Crossref (particulary their license info), DataCite, Google Scholar, and BASE.
After we put all this data together, we in turn make it open for reuse via the
oaDOI API: a free, fast, and very scalable way to leverage our data and
infrastructure to support your own projects."

------
mrstew
Really hope this becomes part of the mainstream scholarly communications
infrastructure - it's slick enough to get people to actually use which is
probably half the battle.

------
alexanderjackl
This is a great idea. I will certainly use this!

